# Pipe Stretcher?



## Steven A. (Feb 20, 2020)

Foreman said I need to buy a pipe Stretcher. Anyone know where I can get one of these?


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

Metric or Imperial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Moonlight Bunny Ranch in Nevada carries them, tried to post the link but it is "Inappropriate".


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Tractor Supply just had a sale on those and post holes. The post holes were 6" x 3'.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

Switched said:


> Moonlight Bunny Ranch in Nevada carries them, tried to post the link but it is "Inappropriate".




I got my Sky Hook from them. They were great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Switched said:


> Moonlight Bunny Ranch in Nevada carries them, tried to post the link but it is "Inappropriate".


I wish they still made the hover hoe . That was a great tool .


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

don't forget the wire stretcher, the most important tool you can have!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm into making my own tools. So I made my own dickfer


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Tractor Supply just had a sale on those and post holes. The post holes were 6" x 3'.


Dang, I coulda used those last week building my gate. My store was all out.
Wonder what a shipment of post holes would cost me?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I'm into making my own tools. So I made my own dickfer


Hey mac what............do you do with that? :vs_laugh:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Dang, I coulda used those last week building my gate. My store was all out.
> Wonder what a shipment of post holes would cost me?


They're reusable. You only need one.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Steven A. said:


> Foreman said I need to buy a pipe Stretcher. Anyone know where I can get one of these?


Tell your Foreman to buy longer pipe.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Hey mac what............do you do with that? :vs_laugh:




Oh, I’ve seen those used for some dirty jobs before. I take care of mine though, keep it squeaky clean. Polish it every night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

You mean one of these?






Or this?






Or this?






All of these will stretch whatever you use on it. Metal shrinking (English machine or heat method) can be done but it’s a pain.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Give this to your boss


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Steven A. said:


> Foreman said I need to buy a pipe Stretcher. Anyone know where I can get one of these?


You can usually find them in the same isle as the 750 MCM wirenuts. Next to the dicfers.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

LARMGUY said:


> Give this to your boss


:vs_laugh:

THAT was great, we really need a laugh button.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Steven A. said:


> Foreman said I need to buy a pipe Stretcher. Anyone know where I can get one of these?


My local supply house has them in same aisle as the LB cover stretchers.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

bill39 said:


> My local supply house has them in same aisle as the LB cover stretchers.


We're all out up here, and with the border closed looks like the LB's are going to have to be left open until then. We tried covering them with sheets of broken glass, but it still leaked out the buckets of steam.:vs_mad:


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

Before G.E.ssld the lighting Division Home Depot had there bulb benders in stock.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Need recommendations for switchgear wax


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

VELOCI3 said:


> Need recommendations for switchgear wax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We use SquareturtleD and Canuba-Hammer


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Y'all are laughing now but I remember at one time there was no such thing as muffler fluid.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Y'all are laughing now but I remember at one time there was no such thing as muffler fluid.


Heard about the self lubricated muffler and it's short lived competitor the no- lube muffler. I thought they were myths.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Seriously, guys! Which one of you created the troll account?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

That Sophie Trudeau is a real pipe stretcher:brows:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m reminded, I have to let the winter air out of my tires.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I was tying down some gear in my trailer and I could not find my roll of shoreline, I only need about 30 feet too. Stupid COVID, I will now have to wade in line to get more, isn't that just swell!

Cheers
John


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> I’m reminded, I have to let the winter air out of my tires.


You should probably wait a few weeks for the snow to finish melting in Perky Nipples. If you have a tank to store the winter air, you should. You have to re-inflate your tires with it in late July when the snow starts flying again:devil3:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

99cents said:


> I’m reminded, I have to let the winter air out of my tires.


I think it's a scam. I haven't told the staff that we have been running fall air in our tires for over 4 years now- with NO ISSUES!

Once we changed the winter air on one vehicle and the tire shop switched 2 tires from one side to the other and we noticed the tread coming back almost to the point that the little "new tire nipples" where almost growing back.

Something to consider before you go waste money on new tires. :wink:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> I was tying down some gear in my trailer and I could not find my roll of shoreline, I only need about 30 feet too. Stupid COVID, I will now have to wade in line to get more, isn't that just swell!
> 
> Cheers
> John


Don't forget they may have curb side service at the shoreline wholesalers. :vs_cool:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mofos be cray said:


> Heard about the self lubricated muffler and it's short lived competitor the no- lube muffler. I thought they were myths.


That's because they never install them with the proper muffler bearings. You have to keep an eye on those shady mechanics out west.:sad:


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

The_Modifier said:


> That's because they never install them with the proper muffler bearings. You have to keep an eye on those shady mechanics out west.:sad:




You’re telling me! I once went to a mechanic to have my blinker fluid filled up and the damn blinkers still don’t turn on when I make a corner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

don't forget the "TURBO ENCABULATOR.":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> don't forget the "TURBO ENCABULATOR.":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I bought on of those Dewalt small parts stacker's just to carry a few of those Turbo's around in my van...


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> I bought on of those Dewalt small parts stacker's just to carry a few of those Turbo's around in my van...




I didn’t realize Dewalt made them. I thought they were exclusive to DEERE. Maybe their patent ran out. 

Edit: after a quick google search it appears it IS made by others now! Here is an excerpt from Milwaukee’s website describing theirs...

“Milwaukee has made this machine to have a base plate of prefabulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two main spurving bearings were in a direct line with the panametric fan. The latter consists simply of six hydrocoptic marzlevanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar waneshaft that side fumbling is effectively prevented. The main winding is of the normal lotus-o-deltoid type placed in panendermic semi-boloid slots in the stator, every seventh conductor is connected by a nonreversible tremmie pipe to the differential girdlespring on the "up" end of the grammeters.”

Sounds like they have really upped their game with this one. If they were able to make it work in a quad-linear axis with plottable analog trajectories then they can take my money now!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

pjones said:


> I didn’t realize Dewalt made them. I thought they were exclusive to DEERE. Maybe their patent ran out.
> 
> Edit: after a quick google search it appears it IS made by others now! Here is an excerpt from Milwaukee’s website describing theirs...
> 
> ...


The spurving bearings are still made in China.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

pjones said:


> You’re telling me! I once went to a mechanic to have my blinker fluid filled up and the damn blinkers still don’t turn on when I make a corner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It gets even worse when the mix the right and left fluids up- don't ask me how long the cop stopped me for that one! :vs_whistle:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The_Modifier said:


> It gets even worse when the mix the right and left fluids up- don't ask me how long the cop stopped me for that one! :vs_whistle:


Accidentally mix the 2 and the hazard lights wont turn off.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

pjones said:


> I got my Sky Hook from them. They were great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.skyhookmfr.com/products.html 


Sorry....


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

Jhellwig said:


> https://www.skyhookmfr.com/products.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When an opportunity is seen and taken. The quality isn’t quite as expected on some of these models...










I see they have provided ample standing space on the platform for two people to be used as an adequate counter balance for the load being lifted...










And the outriggers on his one should significantly increase its load capacity!

You know, maybe I was being too hard on them. It looks like they’ve thought this through pretty well. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wire stretching is done at the factory. Essentially, copper is “drawn” to the proper dimension. If your stretching wire in the field, your #12 can become a #14. It’s all good if you change out the breaker.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought my pipe stretcher from Harbor freight tools. Don't forget the 20% off coupon and the free flashlight coupon before you head over there. 
Here are some other useful tools they have on sale


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

JoeSparky said:


> I bought my pipe stretcher from Harbor freight tools. Don't forget the 20% off coupon and the free flashlight coupon before you head over there.
> Here are some other useful tools they have on sale


That image is hilarious! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Man, setups like that just totally make me feel inadequate. I've been using my finger to pick my nose for so many years ... I mean, I got a rusty nail a couple years ago which has been pretty good, but then you see a real, professional, 64-piece set and you realize how much time you've wasted digging around with a fat, callused, finger and a broken fingernail.
😞


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Greg Sparkovich said:


> Man, setups like that just totally make me feel inadequate. I've been using my finger to pick my nose for so many years ... I mean, I got a rusty nail a couple years ago which has been pretty good, but then you see a real, professional, 64-piece set and you realize how much time you've wasted digging around with a fat, callused, finger and a broken fingernail.
> 😞


You should use Hack’s finger to pick your nose.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Pimp


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> You should use Hack’s finger to pick your nose.


I have other things planned for Hacky's finger :shifty::brows::vs_laugh:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It is sad that this thread went three pages.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> It is sad that this thread went three pages.


Three pages? :surprise:.......... 
You should see how long they get when somebody here challenges the size of a certain alligator's wang :vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, someone can't get over me. How gay.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Wow, someone can't get over me. How gay.


That's not it. You tend to drag simple issues out to huge long drawn out threads.

How's that M12 surge driver treating you:smile:

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/m12-surge-hydraulic-impact-gun-274212/


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The only thing better than a murder boner is an attention erection that you get when someone can't stop making dozens of posts about you :brows:


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> It is sad that this thread went three pages.


Going for 4...!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am kinda with Hax on this. Joesparky is definitely gay.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I am kinda with Hax on this. Joesparky is definitely gay.


Oh, shìt! Has the video been released :surprise::no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I am kinda with Hax on this. Joesparky is definitely gay.


Being gay is his best quality, it's everything else about him that sucks. (Sucks :brows


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

pjones said:


> When an opportunity is seen and taken. The quality isn’t quite as expected on some of these models...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually kind of want the hitch receiver one

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Being gay is his best quality, it's everything else about him that sucks. (Sucks :brows


Well.... you know what they say about homophobes


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> It is sad that this thread went three pages.


I challenge you to look at the thread on notching a stud. It . Is. Glorious!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Not quite a pipe stretcher, but.....
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/fi-shock-wire-stretcher-1081502


----------

